# libnodave Marker/Flags



## Sarutobi (3 November 2015)

Hallo,


ich arbeite mit einer sinumerik 840d sl und einer NCU 710.3 PN und habe zur Zeit ein Problem uzw. wüsste ich gerne ob ich richtig verstanden hab, was mit Marker in libnodave gemeint ist.
Ich dachte da an die $AC_MARKER[n] als ich das in libnodave gelesen habe. Allerdings sehe ich beim Auslesen nicht die richtigen Werte.
Daher dachte ich auch, dass mit Marker wahrscheinlich was anderes gemeint ist.

Weitere frage zur klarstellung wäre ob ich die analogen ein- Ausgänge nur dann auslesen kann, wenn ich die per Step 7 z.B. in eine DB geschrieben habe.
Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 November 2015)

daveFlags spricht den Merker-Bereich in einer S7-CPU an.
Ob man damit bei einer Sinumerik etwas anfangen kann - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sarutobi (4 November 2015)

Das ist klar und in der sinumerik ist ja eine PLC 317 mit drin, was auch eine s7-300 CPU ist. Und mit der wird auch kommuniziert, müsste also genau so funktionieren.


----------



## Hans54216 (4 November 2015)

Marker(englisch) = Merker(deutsch) z.B. M0.0 in der SPS

$AC_MARKER[n] sind Maschinendaten der NC.


----------



## Hans54216 (4 November 2015)

Sarutobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich arbeite mit einer sinumerik 840d sl und einer NCU 710.3 PN und habe zur Zeit ein Problem uzw. wüsste ich gerne ob ich richtig verstanden hab, was mit Marker in libnodave gemeint ist.
> ...



Du kannst auch direkt die Ein- und Ausgangsbereiche lesen.


----------



## Sarutobi (4 November 2015)

Hans54216 schrieb:


> Marker(englisch) = Merker(deutsch) z.B. M0.0 in der SPS
> 
> $AC_MARKER[n] sind Maschinendaten der NC.



Also wenn das Maschinendaten der NC wären, müsste das auch so in der  Doku stehen, tut es aber nicht. Also ist nun die Doku falsch oder  stimmt das schon so dass es sich bei AC_MARKER um die merker der s7-300  cpu handelt.
Diese weren auch in der kompletten Doku als Merker  bezeichnet und keinesfalls Maschinendaten. Also müsste es auch möglich  sein diese auszulesen.

Der einzige Unterschied wärem, dass eine  PLC die Merker auf einer anderen Adresse bereitstellt als eine übliche  s7 CPU aber das würde nicht viel Sinn machen.


----------



## Sarutobi (4 November 2015)

Hans54216 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch direkt die Ein- und Ausgangsbereiche lesen.



Digitale Ein/Ausgänge können gelesen werden ja, analoge jedoch nicht. Nur bei S7-200 CPU's oder hast du was anderes gemeint?
Analoge Ausgänge hab ich jetzt über den Umweg DB10 lesen können.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage mit den Merkern.


----------



## bike (4 November 2015)

Du kannst nicht direkt die NC Variablen lesen.
Die PLC kannst du lesen und alles was über den dualport RAM bereitgestellt wird.
Also E / A und Merker oder DBs.
Ich vermute dir fehlt das Verständnis was NC und PLC ist / macht.


bike


----------



## Hans54216 (6 November 2015)

Sarutobi schrieb:


> Also wenn das Maschinendaten der NC wären, müsste das auch so in der  Doku stehen, tut es aber nicht. Also ist nun die Doku falsch oder  stimmt das schon so dass es sich bei AC_MARKER um die merker der s7-300  cpu handelt.
> Diese weren auch in der kompletten Doku als Merker  bezeichnet und keinesfalls Maschinendaten. Also müsste es auch möglich  sein diese auszulesen.
> 
> Der einzige Unterschied wärem, dass eine  PLC die Merker auf einer anderen Adresse bereitstellt als eine übliche  s7 CPU aber das würde nicht viel Sinn machen.



Du wirst schon in der Doku für NC Maschinendaten gewesen sein, wenn es nicht explizit dabei steht ;-).

Sieh z.B. Kanal MD28256: Dimension von $AC_Marker
Beschreibung: Anzahl kanalspezifischer Merker $AC_MARKER für Bewegungssynchronaktionen.


----------



## Sarutobi (6 November 2015)

Hans54216 schrieb:


> Du wirst schon in der Doku für NC Maschinendaten gewesen sein, wenn es nicht explizit dabei steht ;-).
> 
> Sieh z.B. Kanal MD28256: Dimension von $AC_Marker
> Beschreibung: Anzahl kanalspezifischer Merker $AC_MARKER für Bewegungssynchronaktionen.



Ja die Anzahl lässt sich über ein NC-Maschinendatum festlegen aber da steht nirgends, dass AC_Marker auch ein NC-Maschinendatum ist.
Anzahl digitaler Aus/Eingänge lässt sich auch über ein Maschinendatum festlegen, heist aber nicht das die Ein/Ausgänge auch NC-Maschinendaten sind.
Von daher immer noch die Frage wie ich an die Merker der CPu rankomme, wenn diese nicht durch AC_Marker beschrieben werden?
Oder anders gefragt, komme ich an die Merker einer S7 CPU in einem NC-Programm ran?


----------

